# Two Gallup Polls Pick Environment Over Dirty Energy



## ScienceRocks (Apr 15, 2015)

*Two Gallup Polls Pick Environment Over Dirty Energy*
April 14th, 2015 by *Sandy Dechert
Two Gallup Polls Pick Environment Over Dirty Energy CleanTechnica*


> The Gallup pollsters have been on the phone again. They’ve reported two surveys on energy and the environment in the past week. What they have to say about American attitudes may surprise you. It may also play a role in the upcoming 2016 elections.
> 
> The polls found that in March 2015, US citizens have two central attitudes toward these subjects:
> 
> ...








> According to the other poll, conducted March 5-8, US citizens put a higher priority (49%) on environment over development of energy supplies (39%), a full 10% difference. About one out of 10 people (11%) either had no opinion or could not choose.








> Also in this poll, slightly more Americans (52%) believe President Obama has done “a good job” on the environment.
> 
> It’s interesting to speculate on why all these results so closely resemble those of last year. A number of factors have changed somewhat since then. Among them:
> 
> ...









> Voters have always placed the environment low on their list of pressing political concerns. However, Americans historically place energy production even lower. In _Global Research_ today, Eric Zuesse opines that this, “plus the highly Democratic slant of Independents on those two issues, could turn that low-priority concern into a kingmaker (or queenmaker) in the 2016 campaigns.”
> 
> Considering the pro-environmental leaning of Independents, the recent media blast of self-congratulation (“The US is Number One”) from the oil and gas industry may only serve to widen the divide. The numbers also indicate that it would be prudent for Republicans to back off their bloc-vote insistence on climate change denial.



Americans want more wind, solar, hydro, wave, geo-thermal. Less coal and natural gas!


----------



## Politico (Apr 15, 2015)

It's been a year and we are still waiting on those pictures of your electric car and solar powered house.


----------



## gipper (Apr 15, 2015)

All Americans want a clean environment.  The problem is expecting the corrupt US gov to provide a clean environment.

Most illogical.


----------



## Old Rocks (Apr 15, 2015)

Was Enron the government, or a private corperation?


----------



## gipper (Apr 15, 2015)

Old Rocks said:


> Was Enron the government, or a private corperation?


Yeah...the US gov is so effective they some how failed to prevent the Enron scandal.

Thanks for making my point.


----------



## Old Rocks (Apr 15, 2015)

Now that would have been regulation, and the Bush's did not want any part of that. Glad to hear that you are in favor of strict government regulation on business.


----------



## westwall (Apr 15, 2015)

Old Rocks said:


> Was Enron the government, or a private corperation?








Oh, they were very private, and Ken Lay was Al Gores personal adviser on how to screw the people of the USA with a carbon tax.


----------



## gipper (Apr 15, 2015)

Old Rocks said:


> Now that would have been regulation, and the Bush's did not want any part of that. Glad to hear that you are in favor of strict government regulation on business.


The problem my son is gov regulation seldom works when the gov is bought and paid for.  We have a very expensive central gov that does little to protect the public.  Yet some Americans foolishly want more gov.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 15, 2015)

Old Rocks said:


> Was Enron the government, or a private corperation?



Loserterians want corporations like Enron and the robber barons to watch over the environment. Now that is some crazy shit!


----------



## Old Rocks (Apr 15, 2015)

westwall said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Was Enron the government, or a private corperation?
> ...


Enron s Close Ties to Bush - ABC News

When the energy-trading firm Enron collapsed recently after disclosing financial irregularities, thousands of employees lost their jobs and investors lost billions. Enron's fall also crippled one of President Bush's most loyal corporate supporters.

The Houston-based company was among the first to back Bush when he ran for governor of Texas. Enron and its executives went on to become the largest source of financial support for Bush's gubernatorial campaigns, giving more than $500,000, according to a study by the Center for Public Integrity.

"Enron was the number one career patron for George W. Bush," said center director Charles Lewis. "There was no company in America closer to George W. Bush than Enron." Lewis says the company's goal in backing Bush and other politicians was to encourage further deregulation of the energy industry.

"Enron made a decision that they needed government to go their way and they put the money out to make sure that happened," he said.

*Lay was quite willing to get into bed with anyone that would further his ambitions. No differant from the politicians he bought.*


----------



## Old Rocks (Apr 15, 2015)

gipper said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Now that would have been regulation, and the Bush's did not want any part of that. Glad to hear that you are in favor of strict government regulation on business.
> ...


Government does a hell of a lot more to protect the public than corperations.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 15, 2015)

gipper said:


> All Americans want a clean environment.  The problem is expecting the corrupt US gov to provide a clean environment.
> 
> Most illogical.


Well we all know that corporate raping of the land in the USA won't police their messes...


----------



## Old Rocks (Apr 15, 2015)

But, today, the public is realizing that we can have our cake and eat it, also. You see, now we are seeing the price of renewable energy actually going lower than the price of fossil fuels. And without the subsidery prices of the medical problems for the public that the fossil fuels create. The GOP has fought this tooth and nail, while the Dems following the President have supported it. Now it is paying off, and the market economy will put solar, wind, and geo-thermal to the forefront. 

No longer is it a choice between the environment and energy. We can, using our resources wisely, have both. And at a lessor cost than for fossil fuels.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 15, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > All Americans want a clean environment.  The problem is expecting the corrupt US gov to provide a clean environment.
> ...




Look at what they did in the early 20th century in both America and Europe. We need government to make sure they don't ever do this shit again!


----------



## Politico (Apr 16, 2015)

gipper said:


> All Americans want a clean environment.  The problem is expecting the corrupt US gov to provide a clean environment.
> 
> Most illogical.


No they don't. I and many others could give a shit less about your Millennial environment.


----------



## gipper (Apr 16, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > All Americans want a clean environment.  The problem is expecting the corrupt US gov to provide a clean environment.
> ...


Well we all OUGHT to know that our huge omnipresent very expense very corrupt central government won't stop it.


----------



## gipper (Apr 16, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Well then, we are going to need a new government....cause the one we have is bought and paid for by the corporations and the oligarchy.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 16, 2015)

gipper said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


It has made a dent in it since Nixon..


----------



## westwall (Apr 16, 2015)

Old Rocks said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...


----------



## westwall (Apr 16, 2015)

Old Rocks said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...









Then why do you allow Goldman Sachs to continue raping the American public with this fraud?


----------



## Old Rocks (Apr 17, 2015)

I don't. People like you do, Walleyes. You support the corperate greed 100% with your lies concerning what is happening on this planet. You are a two faced liar. Period.


----------

